# Hoof Abscess - How long?



## kellyanglin (8 April 2008)

My mare came in from the field last monday 31st hopping lame, called vet (kind people at yard called vet actually), told me that they are pretty sure an abscess so wet poultice to draw anything out etc etc. Vet came back on thurs pleased with progress keep wet poultice until all pus stopped and then dry poultice for a couple of days before putting shoe back on and then back to normal..
Question is - How long would you expect to keep seeing pus? its been 7 days now and still not drying, is this normal??
x


----------



## K27 (8 April 2008)

I suppose It could be quite normal for it not to be dried out after a week if its been a nasty abscess- and depending on where its located on the foot. 

If the horse is still quite lame though I'd contact the Vet for advice!


----------



## Thistle (8 April 2008)

It's a 'how long is a piece of string' question. I would try a dry poultice and see if you still get pus. I don't like to wet poultice for more than 5 days.

Are you cleaning the hole with Hydrogen peroxide daily, this really helps as it kills the anaerobic bacteria.


----------



## Nats_uk (8 April 2008)

Been racking my brains (as all Bane's lameness seems to have rolled into one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) but I am sure I had a wet poultice on for about 5 days and that was an abscess that had only just started to form and he was no where near as lame as Fi.

P.S. you can get hydrogen peroxide at that little chemist at Hambro Hill


----------



## cake492 (8 April 2008)

My horse has had two absesses in her left hind hoof, both caused by a farrier puncturing the sole by accident. The first took 10 days of poulticing to come right, the second 12 days. These incidents happened over a year ago and we have had no more problems with this, touch wood! I know it's expensive but if it doesn't get better in another few days it might be worth getting the vet back. Remember the saying 'no hoof, no horse'.


----------



## Sprout (8 April 2008)

I wouldnt want to hot poultice for longer than a week, I would dry poultice for a couple of days, and if there is still pus or lameness, get the vet or farrier back out.
Hope it settles soon.


----------



## PapaFrita (8 April 2008)

My vet used to make me put peroxide in the hole with a little syringe. Helped loads!


----------



## Zoobie (8 April 2008)

We have just had a horse with an abscess. Hopping lame. Farrier came out the next day popped it, shoe off for 4 days and poulticed. And he was ridden tonight a week later.


----------



## zelli (8 April 2008)

The only problem with dry poulticing before the pus has stopped coming out is that it doesnt have sch an effective drawing ability to it, and it is vital that you draw all the pus out to avoid the abscess becoming re-infected. Call the vet and tell them your worries, they will be able to tell you whether its normal or not, but all the time the infection is present pus will be, and sometimes they took a longer to clear up. So i wouldnt worry to much


----------



## Thistle (9 April 2008)

Try homeopathic silica/silicea it helps with abscesses.

10 tabs 3x a day

You can get Magnesium sulphate paste from the chemist very cheaply (£2?). Use a clean cotton bud and dollor some into the hole, it is used for drawing abscesses in humans, then dry poultice so it's only the abscess that is getting wet, not the rest of the hoof.


----------

